# Two litres of milk price increase/Dunnes?



## Laramie

I was in Dunnes Stores this morning and paid €1.69 for two litres of milk.  When did this increase from €1.50?


----------



## michaelm

Recently.  Also, butter increased by 30 cent.


----------



## tallpaul

Farm input costs have risen dramatically over the past year. Feed and fertiliser costs have risen by c. 120% and c. 350% respectively. This has to be reflected in the final price to the consumer at some stage.


----------



## shweeney

a litre has increased by 10c in Supervalu as well. In fairness it's been 75c for own-brand milk for at least 5 years. On the other hand, all the supermarkets increasing at the same time _(which I assume is what has happened, I'll be in Tesco later and will check)_ sounds like price fixing.


----------



## gipimann

I was in Lidl last Friday and 2l of milk was still 1.49


----------



## Pinoy adventure

€2 for 3lts in Tesco this morning


----------



## ClubMan

2L price was increased in Tesco when I was in the other day. Can't remember how much but it was higher than the usual (?) €1.49.


----------



## Thirsty

3l carton in my local store is  €2

I recall at least 20 years ago on a trip to NI, stocking up on 30 litres of milk as the cost saving paid for the petrol for the trip.
(Storage = Freezer and reason = small children before anyone asks!)


----------



## ClubMan

Thirsty said:


> I recall at least 20 years ago on a trip to NI, stocking up on 30 litres of milk as the cost saving paid for the petrol for the trip.


So you broke even?


----------



## NiallSparky

shweeney said:


> a litre has increased by 10c in Supervalu as well. In fairness it's been 75c for own-brand milk for at least 5 years. On the other hand, all the supermarkets increasing at the same time _(which I assume is what has happened, I'll be in Tesco later and will check)_ sounds like price fixing.



Or the main milk suppliers just increased their prices at the same, which the supermarkets passed on? Seems more likely.


----------



## Thirsty

ClubMan said:


> So you broke even?


it was 20 years ago and I won't pretend to recall a full list of all the shopping / visiting I did that day; I'm sure you understood my point.


----------



## Baby boomer

ClubMan said:


> So you broke even?


I'd say the beverages somewhat stronger than milk might have tipped him into profit!!


----------



## brazen_dude

even 3L is increased by 15% to 2.29€ from today in Dunnes...


----------



## Laramie

ClubMan said:


> So you broke even?


It paid for their petrol costs.


----------



## Laramie

Thirsty said:


> it was 20 years ago and I won't pretend to recall a full list of all the shopping / visiting I did that day; I'm sure you understood my point.


I think we all understood what you were saying. Well most of us understood.....


----------



## noproblem

Everyone spending their money in the North on, booze, groceries, etc? Will those people look to the same stores and local Goverment up there for their kids holiday work, sponsoring local community activity, and payment of grants, SW, etc? No they won't, but they'll make an awful lot of noise when they come down here again.


----------



## ClubMan

I presume that this may be a factor in the recent retail price increases?








						Lakeland and Glanbia break 40c/L ceiling with latest milk price rises
					

Lakeland Dairies has increased its milk price to pay 40c/L for December, a move that was followed by Glanbia.  For Lakeland suppliers, this is an increase of 0.5/L and is inclusive of lactose bonus and VAT, for milk at 3.6pc fat and 3.3pc protein, in the Republic of Ireland.




					m.independent.ie


----------



## Baby boomer

noproblem said:


> Everyone spending their money in the North on, booze, groceries, etc? Will those people look to the same stores and local Goverment up there for their kids holiday work, sponsoring local community activity, and payment of grants, SW, etc? No they won't, but they'll make an awful lot of noise when they come down here again.


The idea that there is something "wrong" or even unpatriotic with cross-border shopping is fundamentally incorrect.  Ever since the Maestricht treaty and the creation of the European Single Market, it has been the firm policy of EU Member States that EU consumers have the right to engage in personal cross-border shopping with very few exceptions and restrictions.  There's good reasons for this.  Opening up competition for goods and services increases efficiencies, reduces prices and rewards producers and suppliers that can meet customers needs.  Costs fall, money goes further and the overall societal wellbeing increases.  In the absence of competition, inefficiencies are sheltered behind national tariff and non-tariff barriers.  There's nothing particularly novel or unusual about this, it's the standard philosophy of free trade that has been accepted economic theory for a couple of centuries now.  

Exactly the same principle applies to taxation and tax competition across frontiers.  If governments have a captive taxable population, they can (and will) tend to maximize the tax extraction ability of the State rather than spend what's available more efficiently.  Forcing government to be cognoscent of what the State next door is doing encourages lower taxation, more efficient government spending and increases overall economic activity to the benefit of all.

So, go ahead and spend your money where government gives you more bang for your buck.  It's actually the responsible and patriotic thing to do.  As well as being good for your pocket.


----------



## deanpark

Brennans large 800g pan €1.75 now,    up from €1.49 fairly recently.  I buy a loaf once a week so it's an extra €12ish p/a  - not crippling but add all the increases up across the board and it will be noticeable.


----------



## Roro999

So milk our house plus 52 p.a  butter 30 p.a  bread 30 p.a  everything going up so I guess. Shop around for your fruit and veg where you are lucky enough to have all the major stores is my plan.


----------



## ClubMan

Eggs and chicken next for a price increase...?   








						Farmers continuing protest over Lidl chicken promotion
					

A farmers' protest outside Lidl's supermarkets in counties Cavan and Monaghan is continuing tonight.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## RetirementPlan

ClubMan said:


> Eggs and chicken next for a price increase...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farmers continuing protest over Lidl chicken promotion
> 
> 
> A farmers' protest outside Lidl's supermarkets in counties Cavan and Monaghan is continuing tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rte.ie


Which increase comes first?


----------



## ClubMan

> Prices rise by 5.5% in the year to December 2021








						Consumer Price Index December 2021 - CSO - Central Statistics Office
					






					www.cso.ie


----------



## rob oyle

Soya milk still 75c at most major retailers, no change. Of course it is subject to 23% VAT.
Remember the environmental impact of your shopping choices matter too.


			https://twitter.com/_HannahRitchie/status/1483727021373116418?t=OW8a_viZ75h5CoOGgOAvZg


----------



## ClubMan

Soya "milk" is not milk.


----------



## rob oyle

ClubMan said:


> Soya "milk" is not milk.


This old chestnut just won't go away, I guess it will take time for some to change.
Link


----------



## ClubMan

So the soya bean is a mammal?


----------



## rob oyle

I assume you don't want that question taken literally.
Soya beans are legumes, but that has nothing to do with the status and history of plant milks. Arbitrary protectionist legal positions aside, plant milks are now (also) the most affordable option in supermarkets, despite the taxation burden.


----------



## joe sod

Lidl 1L carton of milk went from 75c  to 95c  recently  thats a very big rise all in one jump.
There was a thread on inflation last year where many people on it were trying to rubbish the arguments that there was even inflation at all, and that the relatively low inflation rates then were just "transitory". How wrong that looks now with food prices really pushing higher in price even at the discount stores


----------



## Sconeandjam

I was in the shops yesterday and own brand butter in Tesco and Aldi is €2.99 from €2.19 in January. Price matching. Tesco was €2.29 I think last week. That is some jump.

Kerrygold butter is even higher. I don’t know if they are adding anything to the butter but it has become very oily now. They must be adding oil either to the butter or to the animal feed. Not nice.


----------



## Leo

Sconeandjam said:


> They must be adding oil either to the butter of your the animal feed


That'll be warmer temperatures!


----------



## Sue Ellen

See Dunnes stores own brand 2 litre milk has gone to €1.89 today and its the same in Tesco.  It was €1.69.


----------



## peemac

Sue Ellen said:


> See Dunnes stores own brand 2 litre milk has gone to €1.89 today and its the same in Tesco.  It was €1.69.


In fairness the farmers are finally getting an economic price for milk with average 44c a litre. Up from 32c just a couple of years ago.
Transport is a major cost too. Collection from farm, delivery to dairy, delivery to stores.


----------



## gipimann

Sue Ellen said:


> See Dunnes stores own brand 2 litre milk has gone to €1.89 today and its the same in Tesco.  It was €1.69.


Lidl own brand is also 1.89, up from 1.69. I noticed this last week.


----------



## Purple

I do the shopping every week. I know what I spend but I'd have no idea what milk costs.


----------



## Sue Ellen

I buy an awful lot of milk so would always know the price, I really should just get a cow but then him indoors would say (if I let him) that he has one already   That's the second price increase of late, 20c per 2 litre x 2 increases.


----------



## SlugBreath

Purple said:


> I do the shopping every week. I know what I spend but I'd have no idea what milk costs.


I can't understand that.  I would know the cost of most things that I buy or within a few cents. Maybe it's just something that I notice and file away.


----------



## Monbretia

Strangely enough with milk and butter going up you would expect cream to be the same way, Tesco has increased it's price of small bottle of cream to 1.49 but Dunnes is still selling it at €1, I wouldn't pay the 1.49 in Tesco as that's a fierce increase from €1


----------



## Sue Ellen

Sue Ellen said:


> See Dunnes stores own brand 2 litre milk has gone to €1.89 today and its the same in Tesco.  It was €1.69.



Dunnes have now increased the 2 litres to €2.09.  So since January it has increased from €1.49 to €2.09!!

If anyone is watching the cents I think the 2 litres of low fat milk is 2 x 2 litres for €4.00 in Circle K garages.  

When staples like milk and bread are going up at this rate it is hard on everyone but especially families with a lot of children.


----------



## gipimann

Lidl have done the same, 2.09 for 2 litres, 1.05 for 1 litre.


----------



## odyssey06

I would be surprised if you find any differences across supermarkets except in the short term.

Same commodity product being produced from same creameries.


----------



## Threadser

Dunnes have also increased the price of a 1 litre of milk from 75c to €1.05. A 40%  price rise is quite significant.


----------



## Monbretia

I noticed that yesterday, it's a substantial increase on the 1 litre.   Oddly enough though they still sell cream at €1 for small size bottle, as far as I know all the other supermarkets have increased the price of cream, Tesco certainly has to 1.49  and it only makes sense if milk/butter have increased that cream would too!   I bought a few bottles anyway while it's still a euro.


----------



## newirishman

looks like price for milk has gone up on the continent as well. 1lt (in Austria) seems to be minimum €1.29, Germany €1.39 upwards.
(mind, both countries charge 7-10% VAT on groceries)

Substantial increase there as well.


----------



## TinyChamp

Threadser said:


> Dunnes have also increased the price of a 1 litre of milk from 75c to €1.05. A 40%  price rise is quite significant.


This is a ridiculously big increase, surely this can't be put down to the price of fuel


----------



## T McGibney

TinyChamp said:


> This is a ridiculously big increase, surely this can't be put down to the price of fuel


What do you think happens before the milk lands in the litre container?


----------



## PebbleBeach2020

farmers costs have gone up. Milk collection from farms costs have gone up. Processing costs have gone up. Packaging costs have gone up. Delivery costs into shops have gone up. Electricity costs in shops have gone up.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020

Milk has gone from 75c a litre to €1.05.
Butter has gone from €2.19 a pound to €2.99 a pound.
Bread has gone from 2 loaves for €3.00 to 2 loaves for €3.50.
Pork and Onion has gone from 97c to €1.25.
Cooked packets of ham gone from 2 for €5 to 2 for €6.

These five items alone have increased the cost of our grocery shopping by nearly €500 on an annual basis.


----------



## tallpaul

PebbleBeach2020 said:


> Milk has gone from 75c a litre to €1.05.
> Butter has gone from €2.19 a pound to €2.99 a pound.
> Bread has gone from 2 loaves for €3.00 to 2 loaves for €3.50.
> Pork and Onion has gone from 97c to €1.25.
> Cooked packets of ham gone from 2 for €5 to 2 for €6.
> 
> These five items alone have increased the cost of our grocery shopping by nearly €500 on an annual basis.


The price of fertiliser has gone up 300% since last July.
The price of animal feed has gone up by over 150% since last July.
The price of flour has gone up over 100% since last July.
The price of fuel has gone up 80% since last July.
Inflation has doubled since last July.

I think a lot of people (not necessarily this poster) think that food just magically appears in packaging on a supermarket shelf made by the food fairies. Nearly all of the inputs of food production have doubled over the past year so naturally the price of the end product has risen.


----------



## vandriver

Butter has gone up again in Tesco to €3.39


----------



## lff12

While butter generally has gone up, there are still spot discounts with own brand and smaller dairies.


----------



## odyssey06

lff12 said:


> While butter generally has gone up, there are still spot discounts with own brand and smaller dairies.


Or stock up in Dunnes \ Supervalu with spend and save vouchers.


----------



## lff12

odyssey06 said:


> Or stock up in Dunnes \ Supervalu with spend and save vouchers.


yes!

Another suggestion is get together with someone else on those spend and save vouchers. I started combining my mother & I's household weekly shop into one big shop a week. She gets loads more vouchers, it brings her up about 30-40 euro to get an extra 10 euro off, and her vouchers in the post have hugely increased. Its actually cut about 20-35 euro a week off our combined weekly shop.


----------



## elcato

odyssey06 said:


> Or stock up in Dunnes \ Supervalu with spend and save vouchers.


I'm curious. Is there a specific deal for butter on the vouchers ?


----------



## Monbretia

elcato said:


> I'm curious. Is there a specific deal for butter on the vouchers ?


No but I have have often bought 25 euro worth of butter and then you get 5 euro off with voucher which reduces the overall price per pound, I freeze it then.

I do this when I have a voucher to use up which is running out of date, also buy milk and freeze.


----------



## odyssey06

elcato said:


> I'm curious. Is there a specific deal for butter on the vouchers ?


No, it's more if you have identified products that are priced fairly similar in the supermarkets such as dairy - then it makes sense to stock up on them as much as you can with the spend and saves.


----------



## Sue Ellen

lff12 said:


> She gets loads more vouchers, it brings her up about 30-40 euro to get an extra 10 euro off, and her vouchers in the post have hugely increased. Its actually cut about 20-35 euro a week off our combined weekly shop.



I understand that if you use the €40 voucher you won't get another voucher back which I always consider a waste.  If you bring the spend up to €50 with the €40 voucher you will get a €10 voucher back then.

The €25 vouchers are far more popular and I see people splitting their shopping into two €25 spends.


----------



## WaterWater

Sue Ellen said:


> The €25 vouchers are far more popular and I see people splitting their shopping into two €25 spends.


Yes, we use these.  Purchasing some clothes in Dunnes Stores Cornelscourt even coughed up a €5 off voucher on the till receipt.

I find that I often have spare vouchers. I am not tempted to spend them just because I have them.


----------



## Sue Ellen

WaterWater said:


> I am not tempted to spend them just because I have them.



Me too but always make sure to pass them on to other shoppers as prefer not to waste them.


----------



## Steven Barrett

Sue Ellen said:


> The €25 vouchers are far more popular and I see people splitting their shopping into two €25 spends.



I do this all the time. there's always items that I need immediately and then less urgent stuff. I just carry over the less urgent stuff to the next day (Dunnes right beside the office, so no hassle in getting to it) to use up another €25 voucher. 

I used to buy beer and wine to get me to the €50. Now it's toilet roll and washing detergent.


----------



## elcato

Steven Barrett said:


> Now it's toilet roll and washing detergent.


I usually look for 2 for 1 deals on non perishables, branded toothpaste and ice cream.


----------



## Cervelo

We shop now on a Thursday in Dunnes simply because as well as the €10 off €50 we also get a €5 off €20
So we get €70 worth of shopping for €55
I believe this is a normal thing if you shop Thurs through to Sat but not sure it might have changed recently

On a side note when shopping we always check the SEL for the P/Kg or unit price to make sure we're not paying more than we should
Dunnes do there own branded eggs, the "Better value family pack" of 20 "Farm Fresh Irish Eggs" is €3.99, a six pack is €1.19 but the pack of 12 is €2.30 before you use your voucher.
I came across this years ago when I used to drink a lot of Nescafe "Gold Blend" coffee, They used to do a 500g catering tin which I presumed would be cheaper then the jars until one day I noticed that buying three 200g jars was cheaper than the tin and I got an extra 100g of coffee


----------



## odyssey06

Mentioning coffee reminds me that Dunnes are very expensive, even accounting for voucher discount on ground coffee.
Tesco, SV, Aldi, Lidl have a 227g bag for about €2.50.
Dunnes cheapest is €4 for 200g bag.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Steven Barrett said:


> I used to buy beer and wine to get me to the €50. Now it's toilet roll and washing detergent.



@Steven Barrett

Ah Steven, reality sets in, a sure sign that life's priorities change as you get older


----------



## odyssey06

Sue Ellen said:


> @Steven Barrett
> 
> Ah Steven, reality sets in, a sure sign that life's priorities change as you get older


I suspect it is more that the kill joys in gubberment changed the rules of the game so you could no longer use spend and save vouchers towards booze. A sad day it was.


----------



## Sue Ellen

odyssey06 said:


> I suspect it is more that the kill joys in gubberment changed the rules of the game so you could no longer use spend and save vouchers towards booze. A sad day it was.



At the same time I saw something on the telly a while back which claimed that this move does appear to have worked.  Hope it has because as a nation we drink far too much.  I gave it up altogether a few years back and feel much better for it.  I hear quite a lot of young people saying the same thing.


----------



## odyssey06

Sue Ellen said:


> At the same time I saw something on the telly a while back which claimed that this move does appear to have worked.  Hope it has because as a nation we drink far too much.  I gave it up altogether a few years back and feel much better for it.  I hear quite a lot of young people saying the same thing.


Probably one for another topic but alcohol consumption has been dropping for more than a decade. So if you point to any measure you can say it worked, even if it actually had no impact.

In terms of this thread, it was a price increase and MUP on top of it again is having an impact in inflation figures.


----------



## arbitron

odyssey06 said:


> Probably one for another topic but alcohol consumption has been dropping for more than a decade. So if you point to any measure you can say it worked, even if it actually had no impact.
> 
> In terms of this thread, it was a price increase and MUP on top of it again is having an impact in inflation figures.


It's certainly contributing to inflation and I think the Government has admitted as much. Are there any estimates on the actual amount it has added? Surely not a major factor?

There hasn't been a significant decrease in alcohol intake since about 2013 when levels reset to around early 90s numbers:



It probably went down during Covid when pubs were shut, etc. but we won't know for another couple of years if that persists or if there's a rebound.


----------



## Steven Barrett

odyssey06 said:


> Probably one for another topic but alcohol consumption has been dropping for more than a decade. So if you point to any measure you can say it worked, even if it actually had no impact.
> 
> In terms of this thread, it was a price increase and MUP on top of it again is having an impact in inflation figures.


MUP hasn't worked at all. there are numerous studies out showing that. 

And yes, alcohol consumption does appear to have dropped. A lot of young people are more conscious of their bodies and image. Alcohol doesn't go with that. Add in immigrants who don't grow up with a culture of drinking and don't look to go to spend 6 hours in a pub drinking 2-3 nights a week


----------



## Leo

arbitron said:


> It's certainly contributing to inflation and I think the Government has admitted as much.


Are they really using the lowest cost alcohol in the sample baskets for the official inflation rate calculation?

Alcohol price inflation was 17.4% from Dec. 2021 to Jan 2022 when MUP came into effect.


----------



## gipimann

gipimann said:


> Lidl have done the same, 2.09 for 2 litres, 1.05 for 1 litre.


At my local Lidl today, 1 litre is now 1.19. The 2 litre was still 2.09, but I expect it will change pretty soon.


----------



## Purple

Sue Ellen said:


> I gave it up altogether a few years back and feel much better for it.


I tried that but the voices in my head just got louder...


----------



## Odea

In addition to my Dunnes Stores shop where I use the discount vouchers I drop in to Tesco and Lidl for a browse around.

I always end up buying more in Tesco and Lidl because they have different stuff to Dunnes.

Some of the Dunnes Stores offerings on Balsamic Vinegar and Olive oil are very expensive compared to the Lidl and even Tesco offers.

Yesterday in Lidl I could get 5 jars of Dolmio sauces for €5 which was very good.

You really have to shop smart when using the Dunnes Stores vouchers otherwise they end up not saving you anything at all.


----------



## vandriver

Are those alcohol per Capita tables altered to take into account the huge numbers of tourists,who certainly drink but wouldn't appear in the population figures?


----------



## newirishman

vandriver said:


> Are those alcohol per Capita tables altered to take into account the huge numbers of tourists, who certainly drink but wouldn't appear in the population figures?


Ignoring my brother, I think that the average tourist might not be making a statistically meaningful impact.
Looking at some stats, with 4.9m population, there was around 9ish million tourists in 2019, with average of 6.5 days stay.
That averages into about 170,000 tourists being in Ireland every day - or what about 3.4% of population?

As one example Austria, with 8.8m population in 2019, had 32m tourists - about double compared to Ireland on a per capita basis.
So 'huge numbers of tourists' is relative.


----------



## odyssey06

I noticed an unusual discount in Dunnes - Avonmore butter is on offer at €1.50 for 227g which works out cheaper than a regular butter pack.


----------



## Monbretia

odyssey06 said:


> I noticed an unusual discount in Dunnes - Avonmore butter is on offer at €1.50 for 227g which works out cheaper than a regular butter pack.


Avonmore 2 lbs for €5 if you have Tesco club card


----------



## Monbretia

Odea said:


> In addition to my Dunnes Stores shop where I use the discount vouchers I drop in to Tesco and Lidl for a browse around.
> 
> I always end up buying more in Tesco and Lidl because they have different stuff to Dunnes.
> 
> Some of the Dunnes Stores offerings on Balsamic Vinegar and Olive oil are very expensive compared to the Lidl and even Tesco offers.
> 
> Yesterday in Lidl I could get 5 jars of Dolmio sauces for €5 which was very good.
> 
> You really have to shop smart when using the Dunnes Stores vouchers otherwise they end up not saving you anything at all.



Yes you really have to watch what you are buying in Dunnes, spices for example are an awful price compared to others!

You can get good specials too, got 5 bottles of Mi Wadi Lime (I drink a lot of it, only way to make water palatable!) for €5 on my last shop, normally 2 for €3.50 most places


----------



## Sue Ellen

Monbretia said:


> 5 bottles of Mi Wadi Lime (I drink a lot of it, only way to make water palatable!)


 Surely lots of sugar goin on there?


----------



## Monbretia

Sue Ellen said:


> Surely lots of sugar goin on there?



Can't do right for wrong these days!  Have a splash of that in a glass of water or drink no water, which is worse?

It only takes a couple of capfuls in a glass of water so hardly excessive use of it, a hot day I might drink 2 glasses, I try to drink one at least per day, the 5 bottles will last a good while but it's a regular buy for me so great to get the bargain.

Also I might add it's a no added sugar version even though to be honest I'd prefer real sugar in it to the Aspartame that is in it, limes are not know for their sweetness so not much natural sugar either and of course I had to go and check the bottle for you now and the example of 250m diluted contains 0% sugar and 5 kcal.   Bit of added vitamins like B and some zinc however I'd prefer less of the added other stuff and it's a bit acidic but hey ho there has to be some trade off!

I might drink the odd Coca Cola when I have a burger and before anyone tells me fast food is bad for you, the burger is homemade, I make the bun, the mayonnaise and most years grow the lettuce.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Monbretia said:


> I might drink the odd Coca Cola when I have a burger and before anyone tells me fast food is bad for you, the burger is homemade, I make the bun, the mayonnaise and most years grow the lettuce.



Well done, we all need to break out now and again as otherwise we would go off the head with being too strict.

I have to watch the sugar intake and it was just that you mentioned drinking a lot of it brought it up.  Not too keen on water either but force myself to drink it as in this warm weather as don't want to get dehydrated.


----------



## odyssey06

In the latest Tesco clubcard mailing I got 6 spend and save vouchers (€10 off €50)... I had been shopping using their click and collect services at peak covid times & also if pressed for time for convenience. The service was very good.
But of course, got no vouchers. Now that I am shopping elsewhere, hey presto, I get the vouchers. It is the Tesco way.


----------



## lff12

our big favourite is the 4 or 5 2l bottles of coke et al for 5 euro. the parents adore it and guzzle about 6 litres a week at minimum


----------



## Monbretia

I got a seriously small bag of shopping today in Dunnes for my €25 less €5 but even so!


----------



## becky

Sue Ellen said:


> Well done, we all need to break out now and again as otherwise we would go off the head with being too strict.
> 
> I have to watch the sugar intake and it was just that you mentioned drinking a lot of it brought it up.  Not too keen on water either but force myself to drink it as in this warm weather as don't want to get dehydrated.


You can eat your water or some of it anyway, Cucumber, watermelon are two that come to mind. 

Adding a bit of mint to water really changes it and gives it a nice fresh feel in the mouth.


----------



## Odea

becky said:


> Adding a bit of mint to water really changes it and gives it a nice fresh feel in the mouth.


I visited IKEA and saw that they had nicely presented cordials, One was Blackcurrant and the other Elderflower. Bought one each at €3.50 a bottle. Absolutely tasteless and not good value at that price.  I think I will stick to the MIWADI copies.   Incidentally MI = *Mineral*.  WA = *Water* and DI = *Distributors*.


----------



## odyssey06

I make up a 1 litre bottle with some fresh orange juice, water and a squirt of the Midwadi mini orange. I find it easier to drink than either water, orange juice, or Miwadi cordial.


----------



## becky

Odea said:


> I visited IKEA and saw that they had nicely presented cordials, One was Blackcurrant and the other Elderflower. Bought one each at €3.50 a bottle. Absolutely tasteless and not good value at that price.  I think I will stick to the MIWADI copies.   Incidentally MI = *Mineral*.  WA = *Water* and DI = *Distributors*.


I'm not a fan of miwadi but your post reminds of 'posh crisps'. Overpriced and no where as nice as the normal ones.


----------



## deanpark

becky said:


> I'm not a fan of miwadi but your post reminds of 'posh crisps'. Overpriced and no where as nice as the normal ones.


Normal crisps.... appetising!!


----------



## odyssey06

Big savings on coffee pods in Dunnes... I don't know who handles coffee merchandising in Dunnes but they seriously need to up their game!

STARBUCKS BY NESPRESSO HOUSE BLEND LUNGO COFFEE PODS, 10 CAPSULES, 57G
*SAVE €0.07*
€3.18 was €3.25



			https://www.dunnesstoresgrocery.com/sm/delivery/rsid/258/promotion/MB22087302_100174252_1


----------



## newirishman

odyssey06 said:


> Big savings on coffee pods in Dunnes... I don't know who handles coffee merchandising in Dunnes but they seriously need to up their game!
> 
> STARBUCKS BY NESPRESSO HOUSE BLEND LUNGO COFFEE PODS, 10 CAPSULES, 57G
> *SAVE €0.07*
> €3.18 was €3.25
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dunnesstoresgrocery.com/sm/delivery/rsid/258/promotion/MB22087302_100174252_1




Of course, if you are worried about cost of coffee, you wouldn’t use pods in the first place.


----------



## odyssey06

newirishman said:


> Of course, if you are worried about cost of coffee, you wouldn’t use pods in the first place.


Well many people see it as a saving versus buying a coffee from coffee shop at 3e a pop. It depends on your point of reference I guess.

I found the L'Or ones best value.


----------



## TinyChamp

odyssey06 said:


> Well many people see it as a saving versus buying a coffee from coffee shop at 3e a pop. It depends on your point of reference I guess.
> 
> I found the L'Or ones best value.


Yes, that L'Or coffee is unreal.  It's at least as good as a coffee shop coffee.


----------



## Purple

TinyChamp said:


> Yes, that L'Or coffee is unreal.  It's at least as good as a coffee shop coffee.


The round pod Nespresso coffee is, in my opinion, the best.


----------



## TrundleAlong

Had a shop in Dunnes Stores during the week.  6 eggs have gone from €1 to €1.19 to €1.40.  I then went to Lidl to check out their "different" offers. I noticed that almost everything in Lidl matched Dunnes Stores prices. Maybe 1 c cheaper.   However, Dunnes give you the €5 off a €25 spend.


----------



## Cervelo

TrundleAlong said:


> Had a shop in Dunnes Stores during the week.  6 eggs have gone from €1 to €1.19 to €1.40.  I then went to Lidl to check out their "different" offers. I noticed that almost everything in Lidl matched Dunnes Stores prices. Maybe 1 c cheaper.   However, Dunnes give you the €5 off a €25 spend.


I generally find that as well with Lidl, Dunnes is the same price or cheaper and then there is the extra €5/10 off

Good news for all you non coffee connoisseurs, Lidl have reduced the price of the Bellarom Gold coffee from €4.99 to €4.79 for 500g


----------



## becky

TrundleAlong said:


> Had a shop in Dunnes Stores during the week.  6 eggs have gone from €1 to €1.19 to €1.40.  I then went to Lidl to check out their "different" offers. I noticed that almost everything in Lidl matched Dunnes Stores prices. Maybe 1 c cheaper.   However, Dunnes give you the €5 off a €25 spend.


It's worth working the vouchers. I see 6 tins of catfood is the same price in Tesco and Dunnes atm. So if your cats will eat the Dunnes (we need to test) it's worth doing a cat food haul in Dunnes.


----------



## TinyChamp

Purple said:


> The round pod Nespresso coffee is, in my opinion, the best.


Nespresso - great choice Purple


----------



## TinyChamp

TrundleAlong said:


> Had a shop in Dunnes Stores during the week.  6 eggs have gone from €1 to €1.19 to €1.40.  I then went to Lidl to check out their "different" offers. I noticed that almost everything in Lidl matched Dunnes Stores prices. Maybe 1 c cheaper.   However, Dunnes give you the €5 off a €25 spend.


The price of all the basics has jumped, big time.

Then some of the luxury items, such as fillet steaks has stayed the same.  No change in price at all.


----------



## TrundleAlong

TinyChamp said:


> Then some of the luxury items, such as fillet steaks has stayed the same. No change in price at all.


Not really. The weight has dropped. Used to be over 400 gms now 380 or something like that. I also notice that when you purchase a two pack of fillet steak, one of them is always full of fat and gristle.


----------



## Purple

TinyChamp said:


> Then some of the luxury items, such as fillet steaks has stayed the same.  No change in price at all.


Thank God for that!


----------



## becky

TrundleAlong said:


> Not really. The weight has dropped. Used to be over 400 gms now 380 or something like that. I also notice that when you purchase a two pack of fillet steak, one of them is always full of fat and gristle.


Yes I've noticed 480g rather than 500g. 


Dunnes stores own brand fortified milk 1.75 litre is now 1.99.


----------



## peemac

TrundleAlong said:


> Had a shop in Dunnes Stores during the week.  6 eggs have gone from €1 to €1.19 to €1.40.  I then went to Lidl to check out their "different" offers. I noticed that almost everything in Lidl matched Dunnes Stores prices. Maybe 1 c cheaper.   However, Dunnes give you the €5 off a €25 spend.


If you remember the film Trading Places you will know that the financial trade behind it was Orange juice futures.

It's a real traded commodity - as are eggs, butter, poultry and many other things you would be surprised to see.

Eggs and butter have jumped considerably in the past year. Bird flu has had a big affect on eggs, but I can't see why butter has jumped so much (Kerry shares could be worth a punt )

Commodity list


----------



## Protocol

Kerrygold butter is not made by the Kerry Group.


Milk prices ex-farm are up 52% in the last year:






						Agricultural Price Indices August 2022 - CSO - Central Statistics Office
					






					www.cso.ie


----------



## TinyChamp

Protocol said:


> Kerrygold butter is not made by the Kerry Group.
> 
> 
> Milk prices ex-farm are up 52% in the last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agricultural Price Indices August 2022 - CSO - Central Statistics Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cso.ie


who makes Kerry Gold?


----------



## Peanuts20

TinyChamp said:


> who makes Kerry Gold?


Made in Mitchelstown by the Irish Dairy Board. It's a co-op in itself, jointly owned by the likes of Dairygold and Lakelands.


----------



## joe sod

Protocol said:


> Kerrygold butter is not made by the Kerry Group.
> 
> 
> Milk prices ex-farm are up 52% in the last year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agricultural Price Indices August 2022 - CSO - Central Statistics Office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cso.ie


It's because of the massive jump in fertiliser prices since the Ukraine war, up 300 to 400%, therefore production falling and prices increasing.
Of course this is what the greens are looking for anyway,  welcome to our brave new world but it's going to cost you alot more


----------



## SlugBreath

I see that Dunnes Stores have reduced the period of time that you can use your money off voucher.  It is now down to six days.


----------



## twofor1

As well as the €10 voucher you got with a €50 spend, you usually got an additional €5 off a €20 spend, it's now off €25.


----------



## Sue Ellen

SlugBreath said:


> I see that Dunnes Stores have reduced the period of time that you can use your money off voucher.  It is now down to six days.



That 6 day time limit usually just applies to the €5 off €20 which can sometimes be issued from Thursday to Sunday depending on your spend.  The €10 off €50 or €5 off €25 usually have a time limit of 13/14 days approx.


----------



## ajapale

Yes the €5 off €20 is gone. I think it is just a summer thing to keep customers coming in over the holidays. It has been replaced by a 7 day €5 off €25. The long standing €10 off €50 appears to be 14 days.
aj


----------



## SlugBreath

I have always had a 14 day spend time on my €5 off a €25 spend.  Now the time period has been reduced to a 6 day period.


----------



## Monbretia

I only ever got 5 of 20 with the mailing they sent out, any instore shopping purchase was over 25 before you got a 5 off the next shop, be great value at 5 off 20!


----------



## SlugBreath

Yes. I am only referring to the voucher spit out at the checkout.


----------



## elcato

Wow - thanks for the heads up. I notice mine is down to a week now alright.

Actually this now is a pain as I am going on a weeks holiday soon and will lose the initial €5 off voucher. Anyone know of a way of getting a new voucher without having to spend €25 again ?


----------



## fistophobia

Milk costs the same as petrol.
Call me extreme, but I dont buy milk anymore.
Tea tastes better without,
porridge made with water, its fine.


----------



## Cervelo

elcato said:


> Anyone know of a way of getting a new voucher without having to spend €25 again ?


We get them now on the app but when in paper form we'd be asked by friends and neighbours if we had any to spare
we often used to offer them to people in front of us at the till if they didn't have one but needed it back after they paid for their shopping
So if you can't source one local ask at the till, sometimes the checkout girls have a couple to spare but is done on the q.t. as frowned on by management


----------



## Cervelo

fistophobia said:


> Milk costs the same as petrol.


Don't know where your buying your milk but it's no where near the price of petrol
I see Dunnes have raised the price of milk again from €2.90 for 3Ltr to €3.20
Lots of other things going up as well over the last few weeks Baguettes from €.69 to €.75, Brie wedge €1.09 to €1.29 
Dozen eggs €2.30 to €2.75, Dunnes OJ €2.39 to €2.49


----------



## Sue Ellen

Sue Ellen said:


> Dunnes have now increased the 2 litres to €2.09.  So since January it has increased from €1.49 to €2.09!!
> 
> When staples like milk and bread are going up at this rate it is hard on everyone but especially families with a lot of children.



While we are all watching the expiry date on the vouchers see that they have now increased the milk again to €2.29.  I even glanced at the sign on the fridge and I'm almost sure it was still stating €2.09 but receipt shows €2.29!  So from 1st January it has gone from €1.49 to €2.29.


----------



## becky

Monbretia said:


> I only ever got 5 of 20 with the mailing they sent out, any instore shopping purchase was over 25 before you got a 5 off the next shop, be great value at 5 off 20!


I got a few spend 20 get 5 off, haven't got them lately. 

Almost sure the vouchers were only a week at the star. Dunnes increased to 2 weeks as a result of Covid.


----------



## Miakk

elcato said:


> Wow - thanks for the heads up. I notice mine is down to a week now alright.
> 
> Actually this now is a pain as I am going on a weeks holiday soon and will lose the initial €5 off voucher. Anyone know of a way of getting a new voucher without having to spend €25 again ?


Elcato,  If you're on facebook there are some groups where vouchers are sought and shared, for example if coming close to expiry. 

Re the Dunnes Vouchers, apparently if you shop online with them the €10 off €50 discount is applied automatically (same as the vouchers) AND you also get vouchers for use in store, either physical vouchers with your receipt on delivery, or via the Dunnes App if your clubcard is registered.


----------



## Miakk

Sue Ellen said:


> While we are all watching the expiry date on the vouchers see that they have now increased the milk again to €2.29.  I even glanced at the sign on the fridge and I'm almost sure it was still stating €2.09 but receipt shows €2.29!  So from 1st January it has gone from €1.49 to €2.29.


I get the 3 litre size of semi-skimmed milk in Dunnes, and  this has  increased again in price from €2.90 last week to €3.20 when I last shopped on Wednesday. 
Previously, there was a long standing offer where you could get two of the 3 litre cartons for €4


----------



## Cervelo

Not sure at the moment if it was a glitch or the new norm but Dunnes didn't give us a €5 off €25 voucher this week
Normally when spending either €50 or €75 we would have got this voucher
Have Dunnes stopped the extra €5 off €25 on Thursday, Friday and Saturday shops??


----------



## Sue Ellen

Will be shopping later so will let you know.  I'm not sure if that happened to me last week but I had a few different vouchers to use up and it can sometimes be the combinations that you use.  Wouldn't surprise me though if they do drop this particular offer for Christmas.  People are spending lots of money either way so why bother giving them something that they don't have to and save Dunnes a lot of money too.  They are probably out of pocket a lot this week too with people using up their Valueclub card vouchers that were issued recently.


----------



## Sue Ellen

@Cervelo 

They do appear to have dropped the extra €5 voucher that you mention.  You appear to only get a €5 if you spend €25 and €10 if you spend €50 and nothing else.


----------



## Cervelo

That's a pity and will result is a few small changes in our shopping habit's either in more frequent trips and/or bigger spends



Sue Ellen said:


> People are spending lots of money either way so why bother giving them something that they don't have to and save Dunnes a lot of money too.  They are probably out of pocket a lot this week too with people using up their Valueclub card vouchers that were issued recently.


I always assumed that the voucher system Dunnes use wasn't really self funded but was made possible by their suppliers through long term agreements (LTA's). Back in the day when we were thinking of running any sort of promotion or discount offer, it was only approved once the supermarket was able to maintain it's profit margins or the majority of that margin and the only time they took a sizable hit on that margin was when it was their own branded items 
Either way no matter who is funding it it has probably become a cost that has to be looked at given the huge increases in the cost of doing business here over the last year and we could be looking at the demise of the €10 off €50 voucher, hopefully not


----------



## SlugBreath

Cervelo said:


> That's a pity and will result is a few small changes in our shopping habit's either in more frequent trips and/or bigger spends
> 
> 
> I always assumed that the voucher system Dunnes use wasn't really self funded but was made possible by their suppliers through long term agreements (LTA's). Back in the day when we were thinking of running any sort of promotion or discount offer, it was only approved once the supermarket was able to maintain it's profit margins or the majority of that margin and the only time they took a sizable hit on that margin was when it was their own branded items
> Either way no matter who is funding it it has probably become a cost that has to be looked at given the huge increases in the cost of doing business here over the last year and we could be looking at the demise of the €10 off €50 voucher, hopefully not


Probably drop them to €8 and €4.

I had 4 x €10 off vouchers from SuperValu on a €50 spend.  I used one of them. Gave one away in the supermarket to another shopper and binned the rest.  I always get the impression that SuperValu do not have the right sort of marketing people. Dunnes Stores are miles ahead of them in their thinking and promotions.

I have two of the €5 Dunnes vouchers on the go. Two shops a week. Even then I am struggling to use them. 

I like my once monthly visit to Lidl to get items not available in Dunnes and I have also warmed to the Tesco Clubcard promotions. They also have different products to Dunnes.


----------



## elcato

I 'lost' my €5 off voucher when I went on holidays as they changed it to one week duration. I am shopping in Lidl since as I was hoping they might send me a voucher to entice me back via Value Club but no luck so far. I have certain stuff I buy in Dunnes to make use of the voucher but so far I either buy them individually or go elsewhere.


----------



## Protocol

Dairy farmers are doing well:



			https://twitter.com/seamuscoffey/status/1600920333816631314


----------



## joe sod

Regarding lidl, their app is useless ,never see anything worth going for on it. Also I think you have to actually select the individual offer on the app before buying the product. I'm open to correction on that though


----------



## SlugBreath

joe sod said:


> Regarding lidl, their app is useless ,never see anything worth going for on it. Also I think you have to actually select the individual offer on the app before buying the product. I'm open to correction on that though


I agree. We don't bother with it at all. I think you can only purchase one item if on special offer also.


----------



## odyssey06

joe sod said:


> Regarding lidl, their app is useless ,never see anything worth going for on it. Also I think you have to actually select the individual offer on the app before buying the product. I'm open to correction on that though


Yes you have to activate the offer. But what's good is that if you activate 4 offers they are applied when paying.
With Supervalu or Tesco app, each offer has to be scanned individually.

What's bad about the LIDL app, well it isn't really the app - often the item is out of stock, or it is difficult to determine which particular product from the range the offer is for.


----------



## joe sod

I just looked at the lidl app there now, so a free box of celebration sweets for a spend of 50euros, wow, sure they have them for sale for 4euros anyway 

Much inferior to anything tesco or dunnes are offering. With tesco they actually tailer their offers to products they know you buy.


----------



## Leo

joe sod said:


> Much inferior to anything tesco or dunnes are offering. With tesco they actually tailer their offers to products they know you buy.


It would be a mistake to base your shopping choices on gimmicks such as these, they are after all funded by the consumer and are designed purely to encourage you to spend more.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Cervelo said:


> That's a pity and will result is a few small changes in our shopping habit's either in more frequent trips and/or bigger spends



@Cervelo 

If you are driving and doing more trips don't forget the fuel cost.  Have a relative who drives around the different stores based on the all the offers on his apps.  He gets a kick out of it but does not stop and think about the extra fuel needed.  Penny wise and pound foolish  No talking to him.

Not sure if you know that you can split your shopping into maybe two lots of €25 instead of one €50 which I do all the time to keep up my €25 vouchers.  Some of the assistants are not too impressed but tough, that's their job.  Customer is always right even when they're wrong 
I had to pay separately for my late mother's shopping for a long time and there was no big deal about that.


----------



## elcato

I am very anti-app for shopping mainly due to the amount of time it takes the idiot masses to get their phone out and open the damn app to 'scan' their card. Same with the vouchers. Half the time they don't scan at the self-sertvice as well.


----------



## Cervelo

Sue Ellen said:


> If you are driving and doing more trips don't forget the fuel cost.
> Not sure if you know that you can split your shopping into maybe two lots of €25 instead of one €50


Was thinking along both those trains of thought last night, then I was thinking Good God where has my life gone


----------



## Cervelo

Found this on the Dunnes website

"Selected Valueclub members receive an exclusive offer of (1) † €5 off €25 voucher upon swiping their card in the transaction. Max 1 Voucher is issued per transaction. This promotion is excluded in the following stores: Bray Grocery, Finglas, Cardiffbridge Road, Georges St Convenience, Henry St, North Earl St., Stephens Green, Saggart, Harveys Quay Limerick, Drogheda West Street Grocery, Edward Square Galway, Redmond Square Wexford, Patrick St & Bishopstown Curraheen Rd Cork."

Seems we might have been "Unselected"  

Also what's the story with all the excluded stores, seems a bit unfair??


----------



## Cervelo

elcato said:


> I 'lost' my €5 off voucher when I went on holidays as they changed it to one week duration. I am shopping in Lidl since as I was hoping they might send me a voucher to entice me back via Value Club but no luck so far. I have certain stuff I buy in Dunnes to make use of the voucher but so far I either buy them individually or go elsewhere.


Would this be of any help??
"Customers who spend €/£10 or more on qualifying Textile products will be issued a €/£5 off €/£25 grocery Shop & Save voucher"


----------



## Sue Ellen

Cervelo said:


> Would this be of any help??
> "Customers who spend €/£10 or more on qualifying Textile products will be issued a €/£5 off €/£25 grocery Shop & Save voucher"



That's a very old offer and long since finished AFAIK.  Certainly can't see it applying at Christmas when the spending is wild in Dunnes.



Cervelo said:


> Also what's the story with all the excluded stores, seems a bit unfair??



It does indeed, very odd too.  I always find that the local staff don't know an awful lot about the vouchers and how they work other than the basic rules.


----------



## Miakk

Sue Ellen said:


> That's a very old offer and long since finished AFAIK.  Certainly can't see it applying at Christmas when the spending is wild in Dunnes.
> 
> 
> 
> It does indeed, very odd too.  I always find that the local staff don't know an awful lot about the vouchers and how they work other than the basic rules.


The €5 off €25 voucher when you purchase clothing/homewares seems to be back as a pre-christmas offer, in some stores at least. I unexpectedly got one the other day in the Swords Pavilions store.


----------



## elcato

Miakk said:


> The €5 off €25 voucher when you purchase clothing/homewares seems to be back


I was going to avail of this in the new year when I spend some money on clothes or home in the sale alright. I assumed you had to spend 25 to get the original. I can't remeber only spending between 10 and 20 and whether I got a voucher as well. For now I'll stick to the freedom of not having to think about a shop in Dunnes if I want to just buy one thing.


----------



## WaterWater

elcato said:


> For now I'll stick to the freedom of not having to think about a shop in Dunnes if I want to just buy one thing.


We were running two vouchers. Since they dropped the term of the vouchers back to 7 days we have dropped one of them.  We now do our second shop in Tesco or Lidl and it's nice to see different stuff on the shelves.  So Dunnes have lost out on one shop per week from this family.


----------



## becky

WaterWater said:


> We were running two vouchers. Since they dropped the term of the vouchers back to 7 days we have dropped one of them.  We now do our second shop in Tesco or Lidl and it's nice to see different stuff on the shelves.  So Dunnes have lost out on one shop per week from this family.


I go to lidl and Tesco once a month for variety. Lidl nuts and seeds are good value. 

Otherwise I do the weekly shop in Dunnes working the voucher. 

I checked out the FB group mentioned here and it seems easy to get a voucher as short notice.

I usually just WhatsApp a friend and get a spare of them, they in turn do the same.


----------



## Bronco Lane

I see that the tubs of sweets in Dunnes are back to €4 each.  Roses, Heroes etc.   It's hard to believe that SuperValu are selling them at 2 x €10.

Does anyone still shop in SuperValu anymore, unless they have to?


----------



## becky

Bronco Lane said:


> I see that the tubs of sweets in Dunnes are back to €4 each.  Roses, Heroes etc.   It's hard to believe that SuperValu are selling them at 2 x €10.
> 
> Does anyone still shop in SuperValu anymore, unless they have to?


I go on occasion. I've found some products cheaper, dermara sugar, caster sugar for example. 

My local SV has what I've been told is the knick knack section. It sells all kinds from buckets, outdoor sweeping brushes to candles. 

I got a fabulous pan for €25 and used a 5€ off €30, bought 2 long lighters etc. 

I was delighted to see the pan is worth €40 on the manufacturers website and more importantly it's an excellent pan.


----------



## odyssey06

Bronco Lane said:


> I see that the tubs of sweets in Dunnes are back to €4 each.  Roses, Heroes etc.   It's hard to believe that SuperValu are selling them at 2 x €10.
> 
> Does anyone still shop in SuperValu anymore, unless they have to?


Yes, not the for big shop, but for stuff I need during the week. Mostly down to location - they are within walking distance for me. Their stores tend to be more centrally located in Dublin Bay North eg Killester Village, Raheny Village, Sutton Cross. So location is probably driving a lot of their trade in that part of Dublin I reckon.
In comparison, Supervalu in Northside shopping centre is very quiet in my experience compared to the Dunnes in same centre.

Plus they have butcher's counter in store. Some of their own brand products are good value - ground coffee, baking ingredients, bread, cheese & ready meals resorted to when work busy e.g. cottage pie, lasagne.

And I find when they have a wine significantly reduced on offer, it's a real bargain. In Tesco most of the time the bargain price is more like what it's actual price should be. In LIDL and ALDI, they have interesting wines in their 'bin offers' but the problem is by the time you figure out which are the good ones... they now have a different set of wines on special.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Was amused to see tubs of sweets @ €8 each today in Londis


----------



## Leo

odyssey06 said:


> And I find when they have a wine significantly reduced on offer, it's a real bargain.


Just beware that most of the stuff SuperValu discount heavily (example) are priced up just to make the offers look like great value. They are not 'worth' their full prices. Oddbins in the UK sell that one for £9, SuperValue, €24!!


----------



## peemac

Leo said:


> Just beware that most of the stuff SuperValu discount heavily (example) are priced up just to make the offers look like great value. They are not 'worth' their full prices. Oddbins in the UK sell that one for £9, SuperValue, €24!!


You can say the same for most supermarkets - Tesco are by far the worst offender.


----------



## Bronco Lane

Needed a new jar of Hellmann's Mayo. Bought it in Dunnes, about €4.60.   Saw it in Aldi after for €3.40.  This type of thing eats in to the €5 off voucher benefit.


----------



## vincentgav

elcato said:


> For now I'll stick to the freedom of not having to think about a shop in Dunnes if I want to just buy one thing.



Better to play it safe… wouldn’t want to risk it..


----------



## joe sod

Where do you get those dunnes stores money off vouchers?


----------



## Cervelo

joe sod said:


> Where do you get those dunnes stores money off vouchers?


Where have you been living!!
When you spend €25 or €50 in Dunnes they give you a €5 or €10 off  your next shop voucher
But be careful it will change you attitude to shopping and even your other half
I'm always a little disappointed in Mrs C, when I see she's gone over the voucher amount by more than 20 Cent


----------



## RichInSpirit

I was buying mostly 3 litre cartons of supermarket milk lately for €3.20.
In Tesco earlier I discovered that 2.5 litres of Thurles Co-op milk is €2.59 which would be equivalent to €3.108 for 3 litres.
Was very surprised. The Thurles milk is gorgeous milk.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020

Yes but the Dunnes milk if using a voucher is rather €2.56 instead of €3.20


----------



## Firefly

Cervelo said:


> Where have you been living!!
> When you spend €25 or €50 in Dunnes they give you a €5 or €10 off  your next shop voucher
> But be careful it will change you attitude to shopping and even your other half
> I'm always a little disappointed in Mrs C, when I see she's gone over the voucher amount by more than 20 Cent


I think it's very funny to see people, just under the limit, making a dash to buy someting to bring the total over the limit. Of course, I've done it myself and we're well stocked up with Fairy washing up liquid


----------



## becky

Firefly said:


> I think it's very funny to see people, just under the limit, making a dash to buy someting to bring the total over the limit. Of course, I've done it myself and we're well stocked up with Fairy washing up liquid


I usually buy tins of tomatoes. I was surprised to see only 4 cans in my press the other day. 

I'm not a big rice fan and hate cooking it because I don't seem to be able to get it right. So I've a big stock of the Dunnes vrand own rice pouches, they cost less than a €.


----------



## Cervelo

Firefly said:


> I think it's very funny to see people, just under the limit, making a dash to buy someting to bring the total over the limit. Of course, I've done it myself and we're well stocked up with Fairy washing up liquid


Mrs C uses a calculator while shopping to avoid this and keep it as close to the voucher amounts but quite often it's wrong for one reason or another, like something is priced wrong on the shelve or a special offer isn't applied at the till or "she" just simply made a mistake
So now we add an extra item or two extra to the trolly just in case there's a shortage

When we did the Christmas shop we were short .30 Cent so before Mrs C could run back around the shop I picked up a "Lindt Bear" for .60 Cent
Walking back to the car Mrs C says .60 Cent for that little thing I could have got 2 tins of beans for that ya plonker!!!!! 

On a side note and something that Becky mentioned in another thread, Boots are doing an extra offer on selected vitamins 
Wellman Sport is normally €16.99 on the 3 for 2 offer but at the moment there €12.74
So €25.48 for 3 boxes, I've just bought a years supply and saved just over a €100 according to Boots but it's really only about €50 with the 3 for 2 
But as they say its better off in my pocket than theirs


----------



## becky

"When we did the Christmas shop we were short .30 Cent so before Mrs C could run back around the shop I picked up a "Lindt Bear" for .60 Cent
Walking back to the car Mrs C says .60 Cent for that little thing I could have got 2 tins of beans for that ya plonker!!!!! "

I agree with Mrs. C, the Lindt Bear is an outrageous price. 

If I want a treat I buy the Haribo Tangfastics Sours for 1€.


----------



## Sue Ellen

becky said:


> Dunnes brand own rice pouches, they cost less than a €.



The wholegrain version of those Dunnes rice is nicer than other brands even Uncle Ben's one.  They used to be only 58 cent but have lost track of price with everything going up constantly.


----------



## arbitron

becky said:


> I'm not a big rice fan and hate cooking it because I don't seem to be able to get it right. So I've a big stock of the Dunnes vrand own rice pouches, they cost less than a €.


Highly recommend the Joseph Joseph Microwave Rice Cooker. Makes perfect, fluffy rice every time and no mess.


----------



## IsleOfMan

We have dropped one of our €5 off Dunnes Vouchers.  We are just running with one at the moment. Plenty of meat in our freezer, so we will just eat our way through this.  We will struggle to even spend the €25 in this weeks shop. A box of oranges will be the main purchase this week, the rest will be mainly staples and a few fillers.


----------



## odyssey06

My strategy in Dunnes is to bring a 'reserve' item with a long date like a bag of coffee in case I'm short. I can leave it if I've reached the voucher limit.
Also, I try to pick a checkout that has chewing gum beside it, just in case.


----------



## becky

Sue Ellen said:


> The wholegrain version of those Dunnes rice is nicer than other brands even Uncle Ben's one.  They used to be only 58 cent but have lost track of price with everything going up constantly.


Yes they grand. 69c cent I think, they were less than 50c a few months ago. 


IsleOfMan said:


> We have dropped one of our €5 off Dunnes Vouchers.  We are just running with one at the moment. Plenty of meat in our freezer, so we will just eat our way through this.  We will struggle to even spend the €25 in this weeks shop. A box of oranges will be the main purchase this week, the rest will be mainly staples and a few fillers.


The brown net type bag are nice Oranges. They were about €6.


----------

